# Hair Loss in Patches on Ears



## BlackBetty (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello,

I'm new here but not new to bunnies. I have a 5 year old female Mini Rex that has started losing hair in small patches on her ears. I've had her since she was 5 months old. She's always been healthy, lives indoors, eats primarily grass hay with occasional veggies for treats. Is allergic to pelleted feed so she gets only hay. Her ears are just a little dry looking, a little flaky and have some little patches where there's no hair at all...on the tip of one ear and along the edges of the other ear. We do live at a pretty high elevation in Colorado and it's VERY dry here...but we've been here for 2 years. 

I am a previous vet tech...but never really saw this in any other rabbit. Our bunny vet is about 2 hours from us. 

Anyway...just wondering if anyone else has seen this. 

Thanks for the help! 

Michaela


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 27, 2011)

How do the insides of her ears look? 
Any chance of getting a photo of the area showing the type of scaling youre seeing and how large the areas are?
It might not hurt to dose her with revolution to rule out ear mites or other mites.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 27, 2011)

Our current Mini Rex, Coal, is getting a bald spot on the back of her neck. She's over 12 years old, so we expect her to look a little less than pristine. Bambi is only 7 years old so no balding at all. Our little man, Commodore Stockton also used to go bald on his neck when he'd molt. Kind of varied from one to the next.


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 29, 2011)

Since it doesn't sound like a normal molt, I would have her checked for mites or a heart condition. Mites would be an easy answer. I don't mean to overly scare you, but poor circulation can lead to fur loss and poor skin condition in the extremeties. Her toes might have something similar going on. Rabbits can have some serious health issues going on that are kept below the surface because of their instincts as prey animals. They are very good at hiding things.


----------



## BlackBetty (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for the help...I'll try to get some pictures this weekend and get her checked for mites/heart issues. 

Michaela


----------

